# plecostomas in holding tank?



## jeramiez (Mar 28, 2012)

Homesteading in missouri, and preparing...
Gathering water from a natural spring and running creek to fill a 300 gallon holding tank that currently suppies water to our cabin....
Using an intellitec digital water tester, the spring/creek water reads about 45ppm, while "drinking water" from a major retailer reads 114ppm.....
Problem is, if we don't use all 300 gallons within a week, the water turns a little green, and what I assume is algea grows in the tank.....
The water still gives a test reading under 100ppm, (which baffles me) but really don't feel comfortable using green water per say, or chemicals to clean it that might not be readily available or harmfull down the road....
Working on a filtering system but the wife asked tonight if we could just buy a few plecostomas (algea eaters) to put in the tank to keep the green under control....
Told her I didn't see why not but I would ask on here..... (just discovered this site yesterday)..... she was concerned that their feces might be worse then the algea.....
Good point, but still figured it was worth asking here.....

Thanks in advance for any advice on the idea....

Jeramie


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry to say I don't have any info for you. However glade to see some one else on here from missouri. Hope you find the info your looking for.


----------



## IamMurphy (Mar 9, 2012)

Either way you do it, i would still boil every bit of drinking water you get. However, i am sorry to say that I have no idea on how safe algea eaters are in drinking water. I am on my iphone and it would be a hassle to look up. If i find anything out ill post.


----------



## jeramiez (Mar 28, 2012)

@ MD1911 good to see you out there!! Located in southern mo, between westplains and alton.....

@ IamMurphy always have water boiling for washing or drinking.... but still, sometimes water straight from the spring or tap is just more refreshing..... 

have a bio filter on the sink tap that gives a reading about 5ppm less then straight from the tank or tap, currently, if the water goes green, I drain it into the planters, then spend a day cleaning it out under light pressure and wet/dry vac-ing it out before refilling it.... kinda takes up the whole day, which I don't mind, but if there might be an easier "natural" solution... I might be all over it... lol

Conversation tonight has also led to consider snails and such, even a sand layer at the bottom of the holding tank to filter out what fish might do on their down time....
Nothing serious at this point, just ponderings.....

Hooking up the solar water collecters to heat water this coming week.... which should make hot showers easier then boiling.....


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

jeramiez said:


> @ MD1911 good to see you out there!! Located in southern mo, between westplains and alton.....
> 
> @ IamMurphy always have water boiling for washing or drinking.... but still, sometimes water straight from the spring or tap is just more refreshing.....
> 
> ...


I am north of springfield, PM me. I have a lot of real life experince cleaning water.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Around here, it's common for farmers to have springs that are piped into an old bathtub for their animals water supply.

To keep the algae down, they toss in a catfish or 2.

Trying to remember from my aquarium days, but are plecostomas tolerant to the temp changes you would see? Wouldn't they get really lethargic in colder water.

Also, if needed, you can eat a catfish. Much cheaper as well.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

try adding air to keep the water moving in your tank. think of how they keep a huge fish tank clean.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Jer, have you considered putting the plecostomas in your tank, then putting an ultraviolet purifier on the tank output? A few hundred bucks investment and it will kill everything including giardiasis. Just a thought.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

jeramiez said:


> Homesteading in missouri, and preparing...
> Gathering water from a natural spring and running creek to fill a 300 gallon holding tank that currently suppies water to our cabin....
> Using an intellitec digital water tester, the spring/creek water reads about 45ppm, while "drinking water" from a major retailer reads 114ppm.....
> Problem is, if we don't use all 300 gallons within a week, the water turns a little green, and what I assume is algea grows in the tank.....
> ...


How much light exposure does the tank get? Green only occurs when light and algae spores are present. You may need to clean and sanitize the tank and devise a way to keep the light out.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

jeramiez said:


> @ MD1911 good to see you out there!! Located in southern mo, between westplains and alton....


I'm sorry that I can't offer any assistance on the water issue, I just thought that I'd welcome you to the forum. I'm located about 25 miles south of the Thayer, MO/Mammoth Springs, AR area. Heck, we're practically neighbors. :wave:


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> I'm sorry that I can't offer any assistance on the water issue, I just thought that I'd welcome you to the forum. I'm located about 25 miles south of the Thayer, MO/Mammoth Springs, AR area. Heck, we're practically neighbors. :wave:


Nice to hear about others close. I've been throug mammoth springs a couple of times.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

You may wish to take a look at this booklet/pdf. Your Private Drinking Supply


----------



## jeramiez (Mar 28, 2012)

@ continual harvest, we have 3 of the semi clear 300 gallon plastic cubes in metal framing.... not quite ready to bury them, they are on the shaded side of the house.... but still get some light.... might look into boxing them in...... & thanks for the link, downloading it now.....

@ horeman09, mentioned the uv to the wife, we are looking into it.... but a non electric backup idea would be great as well.....

@ zoom zoom, Catfish do sound a bit sturdier then plecs.....

@k0xxx, we are indeed.... pm me if you'd like to share any stories or thought between us, good to see others close out there.....


----------



## jeramiez (Mar 28, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> You may wish to take a look at this booklet/pdf. Your Private Drinking Supply


Excellent info! Thanks!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Algae on the tank is one thing. Algae in the water is worse. I'd use something to kill the algae. A plecostomas will only eat algae on surfaces. It won't do anything with algae in the water.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

jeramiez;[email protected] horeman09 said:


> Ahhh, jeramiez, I have assured Mrs. Horse that you really did mean *horse*man. :lolsmash:


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Missouri likes company.. badda bing 

Welcome to the board and I hope you have had your green water issues answered


----------

